# shifters. 105 vs ultegra



## blizzardrider

going to pick up some new 105 shifters for my cross bike. new ultegra and new 105 seem almost identical except for the carbon blades on ultegra. am i right. thoughts anyone?


----------



## Trek2.3

I have both on different bikes. I can't tell the difference.


----------



## terbennett

Trek 2.3 is right. I basically consider Ultegra "105 SL". I upgraded one of my bikes from 105 to Ultegra because i received a smokin deal on the Ultegra shifters. It wasn't worth it. I should've just flipped the Ultegras for a profit.


----------



## vismitananda

Both Shifters can shift smoothly, and both 10 spds, as far as weight is concern, Ultegra Wins.


----------



## fun2none

I built two bikes using Shimano 105 5700 and SRAM Rival. The 105 5700 are silky smooth and shift more quietly than the SRAM Rival. However, compared to SRAM with respect to weight, the 105 are boat anchors.

So if you are *mass sensitive* and can pay the price, then get the Ultegras or Dura Ace. Otherwise, you can't go wrong with 105 5700.


----------



## red elvis

i could go all ultegra on my bike if i want to, but decided to go with the 105's since i already have 105 crankset and front derailleur on my bike.


----------



## lucky13

Does anyone know the weight of the 105 shifters? Shimano doesnt show it on their website. Ultegras are listed at 447 grams.


----------



## gtpharr

*105 ST-5600 weight*



lucky13 said:


> Does anyone know the weight of the 105 shifters? Shimano doesnt show it on their website. Ultegras are listed at 447 grams.


I just received a new pair of 105 5600 (2x10 double) shifters from Shimano. Left was 244 gram, right is 250 gram. Total for the pair (without inner cable) is 494 gram. 

Newer 105 5700 series should be slightly lighter.

In comparison, Sram claims the Rival shifters are 320 gram & Apex shifters are 344 gram.


----------



## Erion929

Here are 2011 weights of groupsets:

http://www.totalcycling.com/index.php/component-weights.html


**


----------



## red elvis

thanks for the link, dude.


----------

